# tianjin--a huge city 100 miles away from beijing



## dongfangren (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Turkish Sultan (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW, cool pics, nice city...


----------



## fk310 (Sep 11, 2003)

Its skyline is small for chinese standards, it needs more befitting a city of its size.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

i've heard a lot about ths city before, but hardly see the pics doesn't too crazy like some of the big Chinese cities though.


----------



## ncik (Nov 12, 2004)

What's the metro pop. of Tianjin?


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

kiku99 said:


> i've doesn't too crazy like some of the big Chinese cities though.


in fact Tianjin is one of biggest chinese cities, people here not like flaunt their excellence, we can find this characteristic if you come here.


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Whoa, nice. I hope they keep lots of historic architecture as well as the new stuff so the city has a good mixture.


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Reminds me a bit of Shanghai with the river cutting through it. Has lots of nice looking tall buildings. Is there much space (open land) at all btwn Tianjin and Beijing.


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2005)

Most of the area between Bj and Tj is farmland, there is also a small city called Langfang in the center. It isn't 100 miles it's 100 kilometers btw.

Tianjin looks pretty damn different from my last visit back in 91. thx for sharing


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tianjin*

Tianjin is the top 5 city in China, with a population of 10 million. Its Binhai District is in mass construction now, where claims to be the next Shanghai Pudong.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

davidwei01 said:


> Tianjin is the top 5 city in China, with a population of 10 million. Its Binhai District is in mass construction now, where claims to be the next Shanghai Pudong.


^^ Does anyone have any pictures or renderings of this development?? I'd love to see it.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Until this year, Binhai was the only district with a running mass-transit railway (the Binhai LRT). Now the newly renovated and extended Line 1 Underground will open soon, and it looks GOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

*I only got some old pics (2004-2005)*

Tianjin Binhai district, near Tianjin port


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)

Tianjin History Museum


----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## chrishung (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ Whoa! Are we talking about history or the future?


----------



## Blabbyboy (Sep 12, 2002)

Tianjin is one of Melbourne's 6 sister cities!


----------



## coole (Sep 30, 2005)

Blabbyboy said:


> Tianjin is one of Melbourne's 6 sister cities!


what r the other 5???


----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

damn! gotta love those crazy buildings! didn't know my grandma's home city has advanced to this level!


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Wow. Cities like these in China never cease to amaze me... I hardly know about Tianjin (though I heard of it) yet it's as developed as some major Western cities.

Everybody knows US cities like Miami, Memphis, Houston etc... yet there are hundreds of Chinese equivalents (in terms of development) that noone knows about!


----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, another incredible Chinese boomtown. Good shots!


----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## DONI'84 (May 26, 2005)

China never ceases to amaze me. This city is incredibly amazing!!


----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)




----------

